# Trooper Donald Fredenburg



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Donald R. Fredenburg*
New York State Police, New York

End of Watch: Friday, March 13, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 23

*Tour:* 2 weeks

*Badge #* Not available

*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Donald Fredenburg suffered a fatal heart attack while participating in a morning training run at the New York State Police Academy.

He and other newly sworn in troopers had just begun their run around the SUNY Albany campus when he suddenly collapsed. Academy staff immediately provided medical attention, including the use of an AED, which restarted his heart. He was transported to Albany Medical Center where he passed away at approximately 7:30 am.

Trooper Fredenburg was a U.S. Marine Corps veteran and had been sworn in as a New York State trooper only two weeks prior. He is survived by his wife and parents.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Superintendent Joseph D'Amico
New York State Police
Public Information Office
1220 Washington Ave Bldg 22
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 783-3211

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22412-trooper-donald-r-fredenburg#ixzz3UOdQNkjj


----------

